# Let see some SARATOGA'S



## Diggin4Togas

I will start off with these two. Both are quart Congress & Empire, "C" and "E" variants.
 Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Another pic.


----------



## Bottleworm

Man those are AWESOME! I have never seen an amber one of those! I have always thougt those were cool but just not really the bottles I collect but they are schweet!


----------



## epackage

Beautiful pics Randy and nice to see dinner in the background...[]


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Here's a couple more.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Another.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Eureka Spring.


----------



## epackage

That Eureka is killer....I picked up a pint Geyser to go with my quart, so that made me happy.[]


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Thanks Jim, I am going to try and add a couple of pics  on this thread every day. I started this to try and get others to post pics of their SARATOGA'S.  Do you think I should move this thread to a different forum?
 Randy


----------



## epackage

If you plan on stretching it out I think this is a good spot


----------



## Diggin4Togas

OK thanks Jim


----------



## Bottleworm

WOW! Nice bottles! I wish that Eureka Springs was from Eureka Illinois![8|]


----------



## Diggin4Togas

[]


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Todays pics


----------



## Diggin4Togas

[8|]


----------



## epackage

I really need to add some more of these.... nice stuff Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas

[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Diggin4Togas

[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Diggin4Togas

> ORIGINAL:  Bottleworm
> 
> WOW! Nice bottles! I wish that Eureka Springs was from Eureka Illinois![8|]


 Thanks Dylan, keep checking back I will keep adding new pics.
 Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas

[8|]


----------



## sandchip

Those are beautiful.  I'm afraid I already shot my load on the "Newest Saratogas" thread 5 or 6 threads back.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: Diggin4Togas
> 
> Todays pics


 
 AMAZING bottles....They're all beautiful, but this one is my personal favorite...


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Teal HIGHROCK CONGRESS


----------



## Diggin4Togas

A SPRING


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CONGRESS & EMPIRE   C


----------



## Diggin4Togas

JOHN CLARKE


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> Teal HIGHROCK CONGRESS


 K I L L E R !!!


----------



## Diggin4Togas

THANKS Joe and Jim,  keep checking back for more.

 SARATOGA STAR SPRING


----------



## Diggin4Togas

High shouldered  D.A. KNOWLTON


----------



## coreya

here's my only one.


















[/IMG]


----------



## RED Matthews

That is a great one to have, Coryea.  They are all great bottles to have.  I am looking for the ones that have the Half Leaf Mold Repair Mark on them.  I need to get some doubles for mine - that were made in the same mold.   RED Matthews


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Hi Corey, like Red said thats a nice one to have especially in that color.
 Randy


----------



## coreya

Thanks for the comments, I may be selling this one soon as my daughters getting hitched in november so I can hear that sucking sound from my savings.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> Thanks for the comments, I may be selling this one soon as my daughters getting hitched in november so I can hear that sucking sound from my savings.


 Thats unfortunate you would be put in that spot, I myself have heard that awful sound to many times. If and when the time comes drop me a PM with a price.
 Thanks, Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas

UNITED STATES & PAVILLION SPRING   P


----------



## Diggin4Togas

VICHY SPOUTING SPRING 1/2 pint


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CONGRESS & EMPIRE  E


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CONGRESS & EMPIRE HOTCHKISS'SONS   C


----------



## epackage

Sell me your doubles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great stuff Randy[]


----------



## cowseatmaize

I think Cindy collected those. I wonder where she went off to?


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Here's one for Presidents week  WASHINGTON SPRING


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Lets switch it up  SARATOGA TABLE WATER


----------



## antlerman23

very nice bottles!!! what is the cheapest, easiest to get variety of those? i want one!


----------



## Diggin4Togas

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> CONGRESS & EMPIRE   C


 Sometimes you can get one like this between $35-$50


----------



## Diggin4Togas

FRANKLIN SPRING


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CHAMPION SPOUTING SPRING


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CONGRESS & EMPIRE HOTCHKISS'SONS  CW  1/2 PINT


----------



## antlerman23

well i guess i know where the 'togas' part of your username comes from...


----------



## Diggin4Togas

PATTERSON SPRING


----------



## Diggin4Togas

HIGH SHOULDERED CLARKE & WHITE


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CONGRESS & EMPIRE HOTCHKISS'SONS  E


----------



## Diggin4Togas

SARATOGA A SPRING


----------



## Diggin4Togas

SLOPED SHOULDER  EMPIRE SPRING


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CARPENTER & COBB KNICKERBOCKER SODA WATER  iron pontil


----------



## Diggin4Togas

G. W. WESTON


----------



## botlenut

Here's one from my collection of Half Pints. A nice SARATOGA VICHY SPOUTING SPRING.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Hi Mark, the half pint's are pretty cool. It's to bad there's only a handful of different springs that used them.
 Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CLARKE & WHITE


----------



## Diggin4Togas

GEYSER SPRING  not your standard top on this one.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

UNITED STATES & PAVILLION SPRING


----------



## Diggin4Togas

EXCELSIOR SPRING


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CONGRESS & EMPIRE  C  no embossing on back


----------



## Diggin4Togas

D.A. KNOWLTON


----------



## blobbottlebob

The only Saratoga style bottle that I've ever found. (They just don't turn up here often). This maybe a mineral water - but I think it fits . . .






 Bottle is embossed P DIVINE / BOTTLER / PHILADA


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Hi Bob, It does seem to have that SARATOGA style top. Nice looking bottle.
 Thanks for the pic
 Randy


----------



## dollarbill

Heres a Congress Water that was reused by a Cincinnati Oh. ink co.


----------



## dollarbill

The other side


----------



## sandchip

That's way cool, DB!


----------



## Diggin4Togas

> ORIGINAL:  dollarbill
> 
> Heres a Congress Water that was reused by a Cincinnati Oh. ink co.


 Hi Bill, I have seen one that was reused with a poison label on it!  Hope they checked both sides of the bottle before they started to drink.  Thanks for the pic.
 Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas

FITCHETT PHARMACIST 400 BROADWAY   8" TALL


----------



## Diggin4Togas

MINGAY'S MAGIC RELIEF  4 1/2" TALL


----------



## Diggin4Togas

B.J. GOLDSMITH


----------



## Diggin4Togas

J.M. COLCORD & CO
 DRUGGISTS & APOTHECARIES   7 1/2' TALL


----------



## Diggin4Togas

FRED MENGES DRUGGIST  4" TALL


----------



## Diggin4Togas

I.P. FITCHETT    TEAL  2 1/2" TALL


----------



## myersdiggers1998

I have a couple.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

ok wrong photo first try


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CLARKE & CO.   Iron pontil  quart


----------



## Diggin4Togas

ADIRONDACK SPRING  pint


----------



## myersdiggers1998

another


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Be careful Gordon the Saratogas have been known to cause severe addiction![]
 Randy


----------



## CazDigger

A few of mine. I used to collect Saratoga-types from all over, but have sold off most and have mainly kept ones that are more local (Centrale NY area)


----------



## blobbottlebob

Awesome colors and variety Caz. Nice stuff.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

VERY NICE COLOR RUN MARK , HERES A BOTTLE I FOUND TODAY.


----------



## cookie

here are 3...


----------



## CazDigger

Thats a nice one Gord! See you in a few weeks at Brewerton??


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  cookie
> 
> here are 3...


 Are they identical Cookie?


----------



## Diggin4Togas

You got some really nice bottles Mark, I have yet to get a widemouth yet. That JOHN CLARKE is sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Yes mark im planning on attending again.see you there.


----------



## cookie

group shot...


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Nice group with a little bit of colors Cookie, Thanks
 Randy


----------



## sandchip

Beauties everybody, but that wide-mouth John Clarke is just crazy!


----------



## Diggin4Togas

DR. BEDORTHAS BLOOD PURIFIER


----------



## Diggin4Togas

SARATOGA SELTZER WATER 1/2 pint


----------



## Diggin4Togas

SARATOGA SELTZER WATER pint


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Group shot of SELTZERS.    I have 5 of these and each one is a different color.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

RED SPRING  quart


----------



## Diggin4Togas

E. J. HEFFERNAN


----------



## Diggin4Togas

HATHORN   13" high wow


----------



## Diggin4Togas

J. LAKE & CO.  has a nice line of olive above the embossing


----------



## Diggin4Togas

HINCKEL BREWING CO.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CONGRESS SPRING  base embossed only


----------



## Diggin4Togas

shot of the base


----------



## Diggin4Togas

J. H. FARRINGTON AGT.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

STAR SPRING  early crown top


----------



## Diggin4Togas

TOP


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CLARKE & CO.  quart


----------



## Diggin4Togas

SLOPED SHOULDER CONGRESS SPRING  C


----------



## Diggin4Togas

WELLER BOTTLING WORKS   two shades of amber


----------



## epackage

Awesome stuff Randy...


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Thanks Jim,  I have only scratched the surface of my collection.
 Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas

JOHN CLARKE  quart, this one is black and heavy


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> Thanks Jim,  I have only scratched the surface of my collection.
> Randy


 
 I hope it's still itching, because I wanna see more!


----------



## Diggin4Togas

GEORGE H. FISH & SON


----------



## Diggin4Togas

side panel


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CLARKE & WHITE  quart


----------



## Diggin4Togas

E. J. HEFFERNAN  hutch


----------



## Diggin4Togas

VICHY


----------



## Diggin4Togas

reverse side


----------



## Diggin4Togas

HATHORN  horizontal embossing


----------



## Diggin4Togas

THE BEVERWYCK BOTTLING WORKS


----------



## Diggin4Togas

SARATOGA APPERIANT  line on the front is a groove in the glass


----------



## RED Matthews

Hello all you SARATOGA people.  I still have my Saratoga's in storage.  They will be there until October I think.  I still keep looking - because I am looking for these bottles with the Half Leaf Mold Cavity Repair Mark on them.  I have four of them at this point.  
 Great bottles and I have a lot of them with the makers marks on the bottoms.  
 I spend a lot of my time reviewing the FORUM postings.  RED Matthews


----------



## Diggin4Togas

HINCKEL BREWING CO.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

G. W. WESTON & Co.   quart


----------



## 2find4me

Here is my saratoga.  (wish)


----------



## 2find4me

> G. W. WESTON & Co. quart


 
 That is so cool!!! That has the same name as me!!!!!


----------



## Diggin4Togas

> ORIGINAL:  2find4me
> 
> Here is my saratoga.  (wish)


 Hi Sharon, nice color on that PACIFIC
 Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CONGRESS SPRING in an off shade of green


----------



## Diggin4Togas

EXCELSIOR SPRING   a nice olive color


----------



## Diggin4Togas

EXCELSIOR SPRING  crown top 7up green


----------



## Diggin4Togas

HATHORN SPRING  these black ones are hard to photograph. No light passes through


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CLARKE & WHITE


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CLARKE & WHITE


----------



## epackage

I'd love to see your collection of Saratoga quarts & pints in a nice display all backlit to show the great color variations Randy... These are my second choice after Paterson bottles, I know many people like the log cabins or the indian queens but I'm a simple man with simple tastes[]


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Well Jim I am trying real hard to get my bottle room in order, it takes a lot of time and money. I am shooting for getting it done by Christmas 2013. For now you will have to settle for more single pics. enjoy my friend


----------



## Diggin4Togas

quart CONGRESS & EMPIRE  E   nice emerald green


----------



## Diggin4Togas

amber crown top SARATOGA QUEVIC  etched


----------



## Diggin4Togas

WELLER BOTTLING WORKS


----------



## Diggin4Togas

quart CONGRESS & EMPIRE HOTCHKISS'SONS C


----------



## cookie

I know everybody will want this one but it's not for sale....


----------



## Diggin4Togas

OK Cookie, explain what the heck is going on with that bottle, Is it cracked and someone tried to use honey to put it back together?
 [sm=lol.gif]Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas

pint  CLARKE & CO.  iron pontil


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Heres one for Red to check out
 pint D.A. KNOWLTON with the half leaf mark. This is weird it almost looks like a piece of rock candy the way the chunks of glass are.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

another shot


----------



## Diggin4Togas

close up


----------



## Diggin4Togas

the bottom mark


----------



## Diggin4Togas

pint CLARKE & WHITE


----------



## Diggin4Togas

nice emerald green EXCELSIOR SPRING with peened out panels above and below spring, also peened out round slugplate on back of bottle


----------



## cookie

Randy- I can tell you're jealous...[]


----------



## Diggin4Togas

I think it displays very well


----------



## sandchip

Nice color though.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

R. WELLER


----------



## Diggin4Togas

E.J. HEFFERNAN


----------



## Diggin4Togas

pint CONGRESS SPRING  can't figure out the glass on this one, it is like I put it in for a tumble with a cutter and never polished it. But this is how it came out of the ground, any thoughts?


----------



## Diggin4Togas

pint HIGHROCK CONGRESS  olive


----------



## Diggin4Togas

heres a pair of 10" high FRED MENGES


----------



## Diggin4Togas

paper label sutton whiskey  THOMAS R. LEDLIE


----------



## Diggin4Togas

CLOSE UP


----------



## Diggin4Togas

pint HATHORN SPRING


----------



## Diggin4Togas

WASHINGTON SPRING


----------



## Diggin4Togas

G.W. WESTON


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Imperial Whiskey    B.J. GOLDSMITH


----------



## epackage

[]


----------



## Potlidboy

Here's a California Saratoga bottle......Embossed on the front : _Pacific Congress Springs Saratoga California (picture of deer)_ & on the reverse embossed _Sage's Pacific Congress Springs_. These are few & far between...come in a multitude of colors & embossing...This bottle was found at Gold Run, California....Just my two cents from California.[]


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Hi Mike,
           I have seen a few of the PACIFIC CONGRESS bottles. Your's looks to be a little crude compaired to others. Nice bottle

 Randy


----------

